# Ignorare l'installazione di un pacchetto

## Sw0rdmast3r

Salve, ho dato un 

```
emerge -DuNav world
```

 perchè ho cambiato profilo  e adesso è arrivato in un punto nel quale deve installare  x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-1.0.8776-r1. Siccome non voglio installarlo(installerò la versione più recente in seguito) come faccio per ignorarne l'installazione?Grazie.

----------

## cloc3

i driver nvidia non vengono installati se non dietro esplicita richiesta.

Controlla il tuo make.conf.

eventualmente, fai `emerge -C nvidia-drivers`

----------

## Scen

E' probabile che tu abbia impostato

```

VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

```

nel tuo /etc/make.conf, per cui viene inserito tra le dipendenze di x11-base/xorg-server. Per non installarlo devi rimuovere "nvidia" da [i]VIDEO_CARDS[/b] (magari utilizza i driver open "nv"); se fosse già installato (ed emerge vuole aggiornartelo), oltre a modificare questa variabile, rimuovilo come ti ha consigliato cloc3.

----------

## Sw0rdmast3r

grazie, il problema era dovuto al fatto che in make.conf avevo impostato VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia".

----------

## skypjack

Sfruttare package.provided, non vale?  :Question: 

----------

## Ic3M4n

il problema di togliere nvidia da VIDEO_CARDS è che dopo sei costretto a ricompilarti anche i pacchetti che utilizzano questa use (espansa). quindi io lavorerei con provided oppure li installerei subito. non vedo il motivo di installarli "dopo". che cambia, o comunque: non ne capisco il motivo...

----------

## Sw0rdmast3r

Il fatto è che mi scoccio ricompilare di nuovo il kernel in un solo giorno, visto che ho abilitato nvidiafb   :Laughing: 

----------

## cloc3

 *Sw0rdmast3r wrote:*   

> Il fatto è che mi scoccio ricompilare di nuovo il kernel in un solo giorno, visto che ho abilitato nvidiafb  

 

 :Question:  sicuro che sia indispensabile?

penso che, con un po' di organizzazione, si dovrebbe trattare al massimo di ricompilare un singolo pacchetto.

----------

## MeMyselfAndI

No ha ragione lui nvidiafb e driver binari nvidia non sono compatibili.. o uno o l'altro.Cioe' forse e' possibile emergerli lo stesso ma di certo non funzionano.

----------

## Sparker

 *Sw0rdmast3r wrote:*   

> Salve, ho dato un 
> 
> ```
> emerge -DuNav world
> ```
> ...

 

Ma non ti conviene semplicemente smascherare la versione più recente che già si trova in portage? (incompatibilita' con nvidiafb a parte)

----------

